# For You Blu Ray owners... Disney has a Gift



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

From Reuters http://www.reuters.com/article/filmNews/idUSN1553708020080515

Disney is releasing "Sleeping Beauty" in a version to take fulladvantage of the "BD Live technology",

See the article for details but here is a sample:

Thanks to BD Live technology, which connects to the Internet, viewers will be able to pop "Sleeping Beauty" into their Blu-ray Disc player and get a customized version of the famed Sleeping Beauty castle that serves as a backdrop for the menu. The sky behind the castle will reflect the weather in their hometown, whether it's a blizzard in Cleveland or a balmy day in San Diego.

After the movie starts, they'll be able to chat with fellow viewers right on the movie screen, using a laptop, Blackberry or other personal digital assistant (PDA). They'll be able to insert customized video messages anywhere in the movie and send them to friends or family members via a Disney "movie mail" feature. They'll also be able to play trivia games with fellow viewers across the country, and when they're done get a constant supply of preview trailers simply by inserting the disc into their Web-connected player.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Very cool! 

I remember the good old days when watching tv involved just an idiot box and me.

I kinda miss those days. :sure:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Way cool.

For some reason my wife and youngest daughter need to have every Disney movie they can get. So I am sure this one will be in the house.


----------

